# Bow season



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well it's only about a month out for TN. So when does everyone's bow season open and whatcha shooting? I just picked up a Mathews drenalin. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

*bow season*

kentucky comes in september 1st . i shoot a mathews z7 . the bow you got is a very nice shooting bow. good luck this year.


----------



## Whitetail (Mar 5, 2012)

Down here in texas it opens oct 6 if im correct. I shoot a g5 hammer, just got it this year and very pleased wuth it. Its fairly priced and very fast. Good luck to all yall this season.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Good luck to y'all and this is the only time I've ever shot a nice bow is with this Mathews. Shot an ol reflex for years


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

Opens sept 8 here.Shooting a Mission endeavor...My dad is going to be shooting a matthews drenlin...great bow!


----------



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

*B*

good luck to all . post pics of deer when you fill tag !!


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

Good luck to everybody this year I sold my browning compound and got a wicked ridge crossbow I know its like cheating but the way they make these new compounds there ant much difference I've lost to many opportunitys on big bucks right at daylight because I could not see threw the sights here in fl. You got to take them while you can theres a good chance you wont see him again I'm ready this is when I always see the most bucks


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Haven't shot bow in several years but the extended season is sept 8 to dec 8.


----------



## lukan12 (Apr 9, 2012)

opened up a couple days ago here in canada i shoot the mission craze made by mathews very fast bow :247111:


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Under a month here in pa but early doe in some sections. Im still shooting my old reflex still but its a good bow for the price and good luck to all.:sly:


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

brutemike said:


> Under a month here in pa but early doe in some sections. Im still shooting my old reflex still but its a good bow for the price and good luck to all.:sly:


My 6 year old reflex took a turkey at 30+ yards last year. Besides my new one it was a great bow. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## 903redneckchevy (Sep 4, 2012)

opens oct 6 for me. shoot a mathews legacy. Been practicing and getting stands ready every chance I get, the days just creep by


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

October 1st over here. shooting a bowtech assassin. cant wait till im sittin in the stand again


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

MN opened sept 15th. I have an older Mathews Z-max, thinking about getting the Mission Craze. Seams like a great purchase to me.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I can't find my hunting clothes. This could be a problem guys. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

walmart for quick clothes for the cheap! lol. that sucks to hear


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

redneckrancher420 said:


> walmart for quick clothes for the cheap! lol. that sucks to hear


Lol I found my tote that's supposed to have them in it but instead my gf has 4 shirts, 2 pairs of pants, a leaf suit and coveralls. All in women's medium. Lol don't think I'll be wearing those. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Well did any of you fellow Tennessee boys do any good this weekend all I got was a bunch of mosquito bites lol.

KAWI RULES


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

JLOWERY said:


> Well did any of you fellow Tennessee boys do any good this weekend all I got was a bunch of mosquito bites lol.
> 
> KAWI RULES


Same deal here. I seen a few does and that was it. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

still have to wait a whole nother week before i can even hit the stand. been shooting at the house everyday tho, just checking sights and anything that needs tweaking. think ive got it pretty dead on. this was at 40 yds away


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

This just isn't my season. I let a guy check out my new to me Mathews Drenalin. Never had one this nice ever and before I seen what was going on he had dry fired it. I've never dry fired one before think everything is ok?


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Agarcia (Jun 12, 2012)

If its dry fired I'd take it to the bow shop to get it looked at

Rain has kept me home this opening weekend. When I go out it will be with my trusty z7 extreme tactical.


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

oct 6 down hear and im shootin an old school hoyt stricker II


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm probly gona buy me a bear legion in the next few weeks I keep puttin it off but not anymore I'm ready to get it get good with it and go shoot a big fat doe


----------



## Takeum (Sep 18, 2012)

I shoot an elite answer,,, smoking nice bows with awesome speed and forgiveness. Anyone hunt arkansas? I'll be heading to my honey hole come oct and need a hunting partner..located in Salem....pm me for additional information...


----------



## Bigperm (May 23, 2012)

Bow season opened Sep 28 in Ohio. This was 15 mins in. But he needs to grow up.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Just got my license and permit to hunt private farm (Simmons farm) going out to put a stand up tomorrow.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

I hope to make one of these fall down in 5 hours from now 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

bow season done here now and rifle is open....not going for a trophy so it dont matter much........still waiting on my win card (wildlife identification number) to get here so i can buy my bow license and bull elk tag need to get in before rut.........first year bow hunting......normally i just take an indian out with a rifle and tags and license dont matter but i have started building a blind out near a great creek spot i know..... i have a bear mauler and a martin 60th anniversary both 75lb.........think im gonna use the mauler its decked out pretty good and pretty **** sighted in.......just need to get legal and going........some of the elk out there are UNREAL.......wish i could have got the cow elk but missed the draw so i will have to deal with buying a bull elk.........think i might go for a trophy at this point getting a little late for bull up here and the meat might not be too good if i cant get a move on soon


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

browland said:


> I hope to make one of these fall down in 5 hours from now
> View attachment 11916
> View attachment 11917
> View attachment 11918
> ...


Dang. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Am I the only one who has seen nothing but squirrels? 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I wish we'd get a good frost to get these leaves falling. Maybe we'll get one tonight. 

KAWI RULES


----------



## Agarcia (Jun 12, 2012)

mossyoak54 said:


> Am I the only one who has seen nothing but squirrels?
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


I didn't even see that


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I saw 36 this evening a little of everything big and small I sure wish I could've checked my pics on my cameras but some thieving SOB stoled 9 Cuddiebacks and 2 lock ons and the bad thing is I think it was a so called buddy. What he didn't know was my dad had put up a live feed internet camera facing one of the food plots we're gonna see how far back we can go on it to see if we got the [email protected]#$%$ on tape.

KAWI RULES


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

JLOWERY said:


> I saw 36 this evening a little of everything big and small I sure wish I could've checked my pics on my cameras but some thieving SOB stoled 9 Cuddiebacks and 2 lock ons and the bad thing is I think it was a so called buddy. What he didn't know was my dad had put up a live feed internet camera facing one of the food plots we're gonna see how far back we can go on it to see if we got the [email protected]#$%$ on tape.
> 
> KAWI RULES


Dang man I hate to hear that. Aren't those cuddiebacks unusable after they get cut off? Like an anti theft deal? I could be wrong though lol. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah they'll be useless to whoever took them. Still cost me $2700 but if who I think took did take them he has the codes for 3 or 4 of them. Some friend huh? All because he got kicked off the lease for driving his truck threw a planted field when it was muddy.

KAWI RULES


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

JLOWERY said:


> Yeah they'll be useless to whoever took them. Still cost me $2700 but if who I think took did take them he has the codes for 3 or 4 of them. Some friend huh? All because he got kicked off the lease for driving his truck threw a planted field when it was muddy.
> 
> KAWI RULES


I hate to hear that I've had stands and stuff stolen but nothing that adds up to that much. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

What's weird is how many thief's are gonna know where every one of your cameras are and just happen to walk right up on 2 lock ons. We looked at the footage of dads live feed and how he rode in the headlights were pointed right at camera so all you could see was a bright ball of light. Yeah forgot to mention all this happened at 3 am in the morning. 

KAWI RULES


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

JLOWERY said:


> What's weird is how many thief's are gonna know where every one of your cameras are and just happen to walk right up on 2 lock ons. We looked at the footage of dads live feed and how he rode in the headlights were pointed right at camera so all you could see was a bright ball of light. Yeah forgot to mention all this happened at 3 am in the morning.
> 
> KAWI RULES


I would say that was him and that sucks man.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd be making a visit. It's sad your stuff isn't even safe stuck back in the woods. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

The game wardens are taking care of it. I hope to hell he still has some of the stuff cause he'll be facing grand larceny theft over a $1000 criminal trespassing. Game warden also said they work it to where he'll loose his hunting privileges for up to 10 years also. He will also have be forced to make restitution on the $2700 in cameras and $400 in stands. They said all they have to do is find one item in his possession. 

KAWI RULES


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Awesome man. I guess your under a different region than i am. I been trying to get the warden out to my place after i caught a couple people spotlighting. I cant even get them to show up. I hope they catch whoever did it.


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Some people just can't handle themselves we had issues with a individual that lost some land that we acquired he still had access to a piece of land that borders ours and every time he saw our trucks at the lease he would walk along the property line hitting trees with sticks or a boat paddle and shouting like a moron took two years or him to leave us alone and a few stolen items too but the game wardens didn't find anything we had to even get the local sharifs department involved to make him get the picture 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## Agarcia (Jun 12, 2012)

brutelaws29.5 said:


> Some people just can't handle themselves we had issues with a individual that lost some land that we acquired he still had access to a piece of land that borders ours and every time he saw our trucks at the lease he would walk along the property line hitting trees with sticks or a boat paddle and shouting like a moron took two years or him to leave us alone and a few stolen items too but the game wardens didn't find anything we had to even get the local sharifs department involved to make him get the picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought disrupting a hunter was against the law?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I just wish I could go hunting, I've only been 2 times over the past 5 years (since my daughter was born). 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Agarcia said:


> I thought disrupting a hunter was against the law?


It is against the law. The big problem is there's just not enough wardens I think we have 4-5 spread out over 3-4 counties they just don't have time to deal with every call. I got lucky my grand-dad lives next door to one so we know him pretty good.

KAWI RULES


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> I just wish I could go hunting, I've only been 2 times over the past 5 years (since my daughter was born).
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


Justin quit buying all these bad boy toys and go hunting lol.

KAWI RULES


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Not a money issue, just isn't a decent place around here thats actually worth what they want you to pay. I used to be on a lease, I did all the tractor work in exchange for hunting privledges....then the baby came and I had to hang it up for awhile, and now different owners have it now and they charge too much. I just look for the occasional deer or pig that screws up and runs out in front of my dodge now lol....they dont stand a chance 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Come on up to Tennessee my dad owns 875 acres surely we can find you somewhere to get you a deer and turkey even a few green heads.

KAWI RULES


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

I do believe so but he wasnt on our property and the warden said he couldn't do anything about that 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

JLOWERY said:


> Come on up to Tennessee my dad owns 875 acres surely we can find you somewhere to get you a deer and turkey even a few green heads.
> 
> KAWI RULES


Ill be there Saturday morning lol.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Come on down anytime. Lol

KAWI RULES


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol I'd offer the same but I can't guarantee you'd see any deer. But I could put ya in a stand lol. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Been at it for a few weeks now, had two yearling bucks at 20 yards yesterday, hoping to give a Doe a dirt nap real soon...


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

This is one my buddy killed this morning. Ha ha I asked him if he wanted a hot dog bun to eat it. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

mossyoak54 said:


> View attachment 12050
> 
> 
> This is one my buddy killed this morning. Ha ha I asked him if he wanted a hot dog bun to eat it.
> ...


Dang dude it's still got milk around its mouth , 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

mossyoak54 said:


> View attachment 12050
> 
> 
> This is one my buddy killed this morning. Ha ha I asked him if he wanted a hot dog bun to eat it.
> ...


Wow they are small down there. A mile down the road at a friends house there is a doe with 2 fawns still with spots that both look to be a little bigger than that one... But at laest there is some meat on his table... Aren't you aloud 5 deer down there?


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

3 a day. 3 bucks a year. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Here its 1 a year unless you hunt the extended archery season you can get 1 more. The archery season is either sex.


----------

